# Trying to Develop



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 3, 2022)

So I recently got promoted to merit position from the floor, been at this Target for a little over a year. In this new position I do so much to help my OM, were on a very small team. After getting this position I realized how natural it is for me to understand operations and business so I change my degree to business and decide to start working towards OM. I go out of my way to do extra work to show my strengths and abilities. Before Christmas I met up will all my SOMs about my development on at least 2 different occasions, Shared a couple projects I am working on and made it clear to my SOMs I want to develop this year to OM. My SOM from my original department told me he definitely sees me becoming OM by next peak season. I take this info to my OM tell them I'd like to apply and ask if I can apply now and they say they will support me 100%. Next week I come in for my shift and my OM says I should wait to apply that I need to build more report with my SOMs and I can possibly apply again the next cycle of OMs (also I heard my DC was hiring 10+ OMs jan-mar). OM says I should complete my projects, go to talent day and in the mean time they will help me with my workday profile. I take my OMs advice as to not step over them. fast forward to now I go into my OMs office for meeting, OM is in their own status meeting with SOM and they have their "to-do" list on their white board which has a specific "development" area which lists to work on: career card, talent day, and interview prep. I had a little hope that this is possibly their plan to help me, or any of the team really but I realized all OMs here dont care about building their team and all those to-dos are actually for themself. I'm in the test area for one project and approaching test for second project, I'm wondering if I should bring up applying for OM again to my OM since they will get an email asking if they support when you apply or if I should ride it out and wait a couple months and hope the application is still open to apply and what kind of experience other people have had going from TM to OM.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome!
@Hal @FrankM0421 @InboundDCguy 
Please assist.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

From another thread:
Mgt levels.
Current DC Hierarchy is Warehouse Workers/Associates > Lead Warehouse Workers > Operations Managers > Senior Operations Managers > Operations Director > Site Director.

Operations Managers are are split up by department and shift. Senior Operations were specifically department based but now they will be key specific and all the OMs on that key will report to them. So instead if an Outbound SOM or Inbound SOM you'd have a B1 and B2 SOM.
@Hal


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jan 4, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> So I recently got promoted to merit position from the floor, been at this Target for a little over a year. In this new position I do so much to help my OM, were on a very small team. After getting this position I realized how natural it is for me to understand operations and business so I change my degree to business and decide to start working towards OM. I go out of my way to do extra work to show my strengths and abilities. Before Christmas I met up will all my SOMs about my development on at least 2 different occasions, Shared a couple projects I am working on and made it clear to my SOMs I want to develop this year to OM. My SOM from my original department told me he definitely sees me becoming OM by next peak season. I take this info to my OM tell them I'd like to apply and ask if I can apply now and they say they will support me 100%. Next week I come in for my shift and my OM says I should wait to apply that I need to build more report with my SOMs and I can possibly apply again the next cycle of OMs (also I heard my DC was hiring 10+ OMs jan-mar). OM says I should complete my projects, go to talent day and in the mean time they will help me with my workday profile. I take my OMs advice as to not step over them. fast forward to now I go into my OMs office for meeting, OM is in their own status meeting with SOM and they have their "to-do" list on their white board which has a specific "development" area which lists to work on: career card, talent day, and interview prep. I had a little hope that this is possibly their plan to help me, or any of the team really but I realized all OMs here dont care about building their team and all those to-dos are actually for themself. I'm in the test area for one project and approaching test for second project, I'm wondering if I should bring up applying for OM again to my OM since they will get an email asking if they support when you apply or if I should ride it out and wait a couple months and hope the application is still open to apply and what kind of experience other people have had going from TM to OM.



Just apply. Don't let anyone hold you back. Worst case is you get turned down.  Our new hire OMs don't build reports with the soms why would you you need an extra year to do that?


----------



## Hal (Jan 4, 2022)

Each DC handles it a little differently and this is going to sound counterintuitive but DON'T apply. I didn't apply on workday for my role. If you apply they won't interview you and they'll just ignore it.

The reason being is it works differently transitioning from floor to OM (maybe its the same in stores transitioning from TL to ETL). But its not viewed as an application process but a development one. I partnered with my OMs and was given projects and things to work on and then when I was ready I was given a mentor (an OM who I didn't report too), and started going on walks with different SOMs. Which was my opportunity for them to get to know me and kind of see if I would be a good fit. 

Eventually one senior said that they wanted me and I was groomed for and interviewed to be that department's OM. 

The reason your OM wants you to finish your projects is so they can start turning those projects into stories for you to tell during your interview. If you start doing interview prep you're probably in and they're just trying to figure out what openings they have and where they want to place you. 

Long story short. Don't apply. The OM came back and told you that because of the same reasons I just told you. They spend more time developing TMs to OM because the concerned (whether warranted or not) is if you're a terrible OM, you can't go back to being a TM, you're let go and then they lose both a talented TM and then an OM.

Feel free to reach out with questions. I love helping with development and getting TMs promoted to the next level.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 4, 2022)

Hal said:


> Feel free to reach out with questions. I love helping with development and getting TMs promoted to the next level.


Thank you very much! I'm just looking to develop as much as possible and not burn bridges along the way. I'm excited about my projects and have gone above and beyond my position, I feel like they might want me to have more time in this position before anything else. 3/4 SOMs have been helpful and offered feedback and growth opportunity for me that I think has been flowing pretty well.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 4, 2022)

Be prepared for a long road with many hoops to jump through. As soon as you jump through them, they will ask for more and set the bar higher. I am convinced they want tm’s to give up.

I have personally been on the road a long time. Worked on projects, gotten great results, received great feedback and now they dangle the carrot a little further. All the while new om’s are hired off the street. Every time you see someone getting a tour on the golf cart with an hrbp you clench your fists. Very frustrating process. You have to tell yourself to just keep grinding and keep pushing.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

The people off the street probably have good stories.  Hone your stories.  Remember what George Costanza said, "It's not a lie... if you believe it."

And remember what I say, You can't spell believe... without "lie".

All jokes aside; the people who interview you have to want you.

MAKE THEM WANT YOU.

It's that simple.  And it's that hard.

You have to be comfortable with talking to anyone.  Because as an OM that is what you will have to do. At an interview that is what you have to do.  If you have any fears over this then do something like being a trainer.  It forces you to talk to people.  And even though it may never be your favorite thing to do; the more you force yourself to do something the better at it you will become and the more naturally it will come to you.  As a trainer I tell people this all the time.  They may fear the equipment.  I make them drive until they are bored to death because I want them not to fear the equipment.  I warn them of overconfidence.  Don't be afraid of the equipment but be respectful of it and comfortable around it.  Same goes for people.  Respect them and be comfortable around them.


----------



## Luck (Jan 13, 2022)

Be warned that there are plenty of guys that have been told they are going to become OMs some day, have interviews, do projects, taken some college classes to develop their skills, and even switch departments to try and learn different aspects of the business. And they have been in that state for YEARS. Lol. 
You need to take a step back and ask yourself how much time you are willing to dedicate to being stringed along. Put a hard limit on it.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 17, 2022)

Luck said:


> Be warned that there are plenty of guys that have been told they are going to become OMs some day, have interviews, do projects, taken some college classes to develop their skills, and even switch departments to try and learn different aspects of the business. And they have been in that state for YEARS. Lol.
> You need to take a step back and ask yourself how much time you are willing to dedicate to being stringed along. Put a hard limit on it.


I warned 2 of my SOMs I wanted to see position by this coming peak so we'll see what happens, my dc is currently lacking in OMs and on top of that theyre upsizing the teams (granted they get the applicants)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 17, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> I warned 2 of my SOMs I wanted to see position by this coming peak so we'll see what happens, my dc is currently lacking in OMs and on top of that theyre upsizing the teams (granted they get the applicants)


They’ll be fine, they’ll get plenty of qualified individuals who don’t give ultimatums.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 18, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> They’ll be fine, they’ll get plenty of qualified individuals who don’t give ultimatums.


Saying I want to be an OM by peak is not an ultimatum its a goal, They should understand people want to see results when they put in time and effort into a company, I'm giving them a heads up that this next year I will expand my experiences as much as possible to be qualified.  I'm not letting them take advantage of the work I do to promote by keeping me a TM so I can do even more projects. I'll get my degree and go somewhere else; you act like Target is the only one with options lol. they have a new team of OMs every 6 months people arent coming to target for a career their using target to get a better position elsewhere


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 18, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> Saying I want to be an OM by peak is not an ultimatum its a goal, They should understand people want to see results when they put in time and effort into a company, I'm giving them a heads up that this next year I will expand my experiences as much as possible to be qualified.  I'm not letting them take advantage of the work I do to promote by keeping me a TM so I can do even more projects. I'll get my degree and go somewhere else; you act like Target is the only one with options lol. they have a new team of OMs every 6 months people arent coming to target for a career their using target to get a better position elsewhere


I would suggest toning down your anger. It’s hard to look past it even if you have alot to offer. Good luck.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 25, 2022)

Keep trollin' trollin' trollin' trollin' (what?)
Keep trollin' trollin' trollin' trollin' (come on)
Keep trollin' trollin' trollin' trollin' (yeah)
Keep trollin' trollin' trollin' trollin'


----------

